# Klinik Hausken Norway



## cathelee (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm new on here, but wanted to tell people about my experiences with IVF.

I got married at the age of 35 and started trying for a baby straight away. Nothing happened.

I had a brain haemorrhage in 2006 when I was 37 and put on about 4 stones in weight. 

We decided to try for IVF when I fully recovered from the haemorrhage - I had been back at work teaching from a year after it had happened.

When I tried to get my 1 free go on the NHS I was told I was too over weight and would only be considered when I had lost the weight and had a BMI of 30 or under.

I went on the Cambridge diet and lost 2 stones, but still my BMI was too high. By this time, my age was creeping up and I was over 40 and therefore not eligible for the free NHS treatment anyhow.

I was getting desperate - I couldn't lose the weight to get my BMI down, and time was running out age-wise.

I decided that I would search the internet to see if any foreign clinics would accept me for treatment at my current BMI (which was around 31 now).

I found Klinik Hausken in Norway and emailed them. They promptly replied and I decided to fly over there from Stansted for an initial consultation. The cost for this was around £160.

They accepted me immediately and gave me an auto injector pen and a prescription. All spoke very good English and were a pleasure to meet.

I got my drugs at ASDA and when my period came I phoned the clinic, spoke to a nurse and she worked out all the times to take my drugs and the time to go to the clinic for the procedure.

Taking the drugs was easy - I found a video on the internet on how to operate the auto injector and everything was going fine.

We flew out to Norway and stayed in an apartment in the town centre which was recommended by the clinic. You could walk to the clinic from there.

We got 4 embryos and had 2 transferred back - the maximum the clinic will transfer. The cost was £1800.

Then came the dreaded 2 week wait. After this I took a test and got a negative. I didn't start my period so a doctor at the clinic suggested after a further week that I took the test again. This time I got a positive. We were over the moon obviously.

Unfortunately, almost as soon as I discovered the procedure had worked, my period started. I was in agony like never before and after a visit to the GP he said I'd had an early miscarriage.

Feeling miserable, we said that was it. Until my mother-in-law asked if we'd try again. So to enable her to become a grandmother (or so we hoped) we decided to try again. This time I emailed Norway and they posted me a prescription out with timings of when I should start the drugs and visit the clinic again. There was no need this time for the initial consultation.

Again I got my drugs, but this time they also prescribed Clexane to try and stop any further miscarriages (I presume). I went to ASDA again for the drugs. We flew from Stansted once more and stayed in the same apartment. The procedure went great again and we got another 4 embryos and two were transferred. 

It's now just at the end of the two week wait, and I have done a home pregnancy test which again is positive -this time very definite. I am taking it very easy now - not believing anything until I am further down the line. I'm now 42.
Wish me luck !!

Cath


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Cath!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

That sounds like quite a journey you have been through. I will have everything crossed that you will have an easy pregnancy, and birth of course!

Here are a few links that you might find useful.

Bun In The Oven ~  CLICK HERE 

Our over 40s section has a pregnancy and parenting section -   CLICK HERE  

There is a board for people who have had, or are undergoing treatment in North Europe and Scandanavia - CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck with the next 9 months!         

Sue


----------



## ninalucii (Apr 26, 2011)

HI CATHELEE,

Am looking to start IVF treatment with Klinik Hausken Norway, please.... how much does the drug cost from Asda?
The apartment in Norway u stayed for the IVF, how many days did you stay and how much does it cost. 
please i need to know much to save in preparation for the whole journey.

Thanks


----------



## cathelee (Sep 16, 2010)

The drugs cost about £1000 from Asda.

The apartment in Norway (in the town centre) is £50 per night. Contact Osmund (email address: [email protected]) for 
availability and current prices.
We stayed for 7 days - scan for eggs on first day, then 3rd day egg collection, then 6th day embryo transfer. 7th day fly back (we stayed from Thursday to Thursday when Stansted have flights from and to UK to Haugesund).
It costs about £2000 for the whole treatment, and then £350 for accomodation.

So just over £3000 in total, not including flights which depend on which day you fly on.

But it's worth it - I'm now around 5 weeks pregnant !!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ninalucii (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks cathelee happy for you,  5 wks pregnant...!

Thanks for the information

I will be contacting for an initial consultation


----------

